# Kicker RMB8 Aluminum Cone Shallow Mount 8? Midbass (Pair) Rare!



## Lexingtonian (Jan 15, 2017)

*Kicker RMB8 Aluminum Cone Shallow Mount 8” Midbass (Pair) Rare!*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kicker-RMB8-Aluminum-Cone-Shallow-Mount-8-Midbass-Pair-Rare/223023082664


----------

